# Plasma 3D or LED 3D [Price Constraint]



## racevthme (Aug 22, 2011)

Planing to buy a 3d HDTV 

Samsung Plasma 3D 51 inches 65k

or

LG LED 3D 42 inch 78k

Samsung - Chargeable glasses 
LG - Happy ..No charging ...nothing ...

But Screen Size ...
Samsung -  Yummy [at that price]
LG  -   


Suggest please


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 22, 2011)

Samsung Plasma 3D 51 inches


----------



## racevthme (Aug 22, 2011)

Any Specific reason?


----------

